# االاقسام العامة > المنبر الاسلامي >  >  اعتبر يامن ملكت قلبا من حجر

## مريخابى واعتز

*الصلاه عماد الدين من اقامها فقد اقام الدين ومن تركها فقد هدم الدين 
وفى الحديث العهد الذى بيننا وبينهم  الصلاه 
فيا من اضعت الصلاه ولهوت عنها بماذا ستجيب عندما تسال عنها ؟؟؟
وكم تكلفك الصلاه من زمن ؟؟؟
وهل ما تقضيه من وقت فى اللعب او الموبايل او النت او المسلسلات يقارن بوقت الصلاه؟؟
انظروا الى هذا المعاق واعتبروا 
حقيقه هناك دروس مجانيه تهبها الحياة لنا ولكن ما من معتبر 
اللهم ردنا اليك ردا جميلا 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nF-xigSg5N4
اللهم اهدنا فيمن هديت 
وعافنا فيمن عافيت 
وبارك لنا اللهم فيما اعطيت 
وقنا واصرف عنا برحمتك شر ماقضيت 
انك تقضى بالحق ولا يُقضى عليك 
اللهم آمين
*

----------


## مغربي

*لا حولا ولا قوة الله بالله دا معاق كليا وم بفرط ف صلاتو والبعض معافي تمام لا يعرف الركوع لله اللهم ثبت اجره وتقبل منه ومنا وارحمنا ي ارحم الراحمين
                        	*

----------


## زول هناك

*جزاك الله خير
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*جزيت خيرا حبيبنا مريخابي واعتز
*

----------


## مريخابى واعتز

*جزيتم خيرا 
فاول ما يسال عليه العبد الصلاه فان صلحت صلح عمله وان فسدت فسد عمله 
اللهم اجعلنا ممن صلحت صلاته وتُقبل عمله 
اللهم امين
                        	*

----------


## سامرين

*سبحان الله
                        	*

----------


## omer altahir

*العهد الذي بيننا وبينهم الصلاة فمن تركها فقد كفر " 
( رواه أحمد والترمذي والنسائي وابن حبان والحاكم ) 1 

جزاك الله خيرا للموعظة  الطيبة
تصحيح العهد الذى بيننا وبينهم الصلاة وليس ترك الصلاة
وجزاكم الله خيرا
                        	*

----------

